# Has Your Dog Used Your Christmas Tree...



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

the same as they would an outdoor tree?

I was reading the thread about getting ready for XMas and imagined if dogs would do this? I have never had a dog that has, but I am sure SOMEONE has or had a male dog that has lifted his leg on the Christmas tree. I'd love to hear the stories!!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i think he hasnt mostly because we have OTHER indoor plants so he knows lifting the leg inside anytime is a big no no


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Mainly because she doesn't hike, and I don't have a Christmas tree...











Powell


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Barons 11 months old and has yet to lift a leg. When he's squatting in the yard I call him a wuss.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes - several years ago - dog and cat


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No. ("I would love to hear the stories." Humph. Sadist!!! ) 

I've had two male dogs and neither urinated on an indoor tree. Neither have my four females.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatBarons 11 months old and has yet to lift a leg. When he's squatting in the yard I call him a wuss.


yea tysons the same way, he's just over a year now and i've only seen him lift his leg twice. he's not neutered and when ppl ask me if im gonna neuter him i just say "why?" "he doesnt even lift his leg."


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, we once had a lab/GSD mix who was quite thrilled when he saw there was a "special tree" for his duty....only did it once but we had to laugh....We were thankful there were no gifts in the line of fire!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

No, our tree is fake and uninteresting. Also Yukon doesn't lift his leg either.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We've always had a fake tree........... So no lifting here, besides, if Oz lifted his leg in my house I would cut it off! -j/k, kinda, he ever lifted in my house he'd be very sorry.
Although he did do it once at the beach house, he pee'd perfectly into a 30 y/o cactus's pot Dh's Grandmaother had grown. (Mommy had too much wine and time in the jacuzzi and didn't take him downstairs as quick as he wanted)


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

When Justice was about 2 years old he was thrilled to see his new Christmas pee post. Hiked his leg before you could say "Santa" beemed him across the room with roll of christmas ribbon which he thought was another new play toy. He grabbed the ribbon spool and ran around the room with it playing keep away. Now I had a small puddle and goopy christmas ribbon to worry about. Luckily once chrismas ornaments and lights are on the tree he thinks its no fun anymore. Now we just keep him out untill its decorated and no problems.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatBarons 11 months old and has yet to lift a leg. When he's squatting in the yard I call him a wuss.
> ...


Jesse is just over a year old and doesn't lift his leg either but he is neutered.

Also want to add... I am a bit hesitant in putting the tree up this year because I think Jesse will get into it and pull everything off it.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2
> ...


Barons snipped but I don't think he will ever learn how to lift his leg. He's clumsy enough on 4 legs I don't think he'll figure out how to navigate on 3. This will be Barons first christmas so I too am worried about him steeling things from the tree.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys are only 9 months. They have yet to lift their leg for anything.
Even for past dogs I have never had one spray in the house or lift their leg to a Christmas Tree.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky has never peed on the Christmas tree but we also have an artifical one. Previously he has left the tree alone so hopefully he will this year also.

He hasnt been snipped yet and we arent sure if we will or not. He has lifted his leg a few times, but it isnt something he does all the time.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

no--we have females.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

outside on a christmas tree lot - yes









in the house - never


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

No, I have a fake tree and Chico hasn't lifted his let yet to pee....


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, last year Bixler peed on our FAKE tree. What a jerk, I know. No idea what possesed him to do so, hes never ever marked inside !! As far as I know he only did it once... but, who knows.

We didnt get a tree yet this year, we had to throw the fake one out!!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

We just put our real tree up a few nights ago, and Reiekn has nailed it twice when we weren't home. 
Back to the crate he goes


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

I only had one dog who felt the Christmas tree was his own personal indoor potty.. Mr Jack the world's most stubborn lab. He was a real live version of a "Marley"... Outdoors he killed many a tree and bush with his toxic "pee", fortunately the Christmas tree was already dead or fake and couldn't suffer a long lingering death! After his passing my DH had to do major repairs to chain link fencing rusted out by Mr Toxic and home repairs to the outdoor doggie houses damaged by his iron jaws!

Mr Jack was one of the reasons my DH and I now have a FEMALE GSD- DH reasoned that a girl dog can't squat high enough to pee the plant life into perdition. After puppy hood teething, she never chews up her toys, blankets, dog house, or damages the fence or messes up the house. She is very tidy is always arranging all her toys and possessions neatly.

Our one remaining male mutt was trained by Mr Jack while still a puppy so he has to be watched carefully when we install an indoor potty tree.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I was so afraid our male lab would do this his first Christmas, but he didn't, thank goodness.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

He didn't use it as a outdoors tree, but he DID ate most of the decorations


----------



## jgo1958 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lifted thier legs on the Christmas tree,, No. They just plain ole toppled it


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Reiken did a couple times when we weren't home...
We figured out if we left the lights on, it stopped him from doing it


----------

